# WIndows Vista problems



## whiteskunk (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been having problems associated with an MS program/part of Vista
"Interactive roaming. . ." if anyone knows what that is, is there a way to disable it? It's becoming more than a nusense. Moments ago, it wiped my password and settings clean.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

This should be in the Bit/Byte forum.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

First of all, Mac sucks. 

Now that we got that out of the way, let's talk Vista and how much of a horrible running system it is.

Ahem. 

1. Vista is not compatible with a lot of programs.
2. Mac sucks.
3. Ipod sucks.
4. Vista contains a lot of web add-ons that slow your system down.
5. Mac sucks.
6. Vista contains a lot of running processes that are unnecessary.
7. You're probably slowing your computer by having iTunes constantly using up all of your memory.
8. If you have an Ipod, throw it out.
9. Get a real Operating System (OS) like Linux. 
10. Linux doesn't have many problems/ a lot of trojans adapted to it.
11. You can only use Linux if you're not a complete retard and NEED a desktop.
12. Linux has a few complaints about compatibly.
13. If you download WINE for Linux. Every program you want becomes compatible.
14. Screw Ipod and IPhone.
15. Linux is a fast running OS.


----------



## whiteskunk (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> This should be in the Bit/Byte forum.



My bad. Am so irritated by this that I forgot which forum I was at. This obviously isn't MTS3 forum.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue2k said:
			
		

> Words


Dude.  That has nothing to do with anything, and furthermore, that's opinion.

Anyway, "interactive roaming" in this case I believe refers to your roaming profile - In other words, where Windows keeps all your settings. It's a part of Windows and without it, you wouldn't be able to really have any permanent settings. It's not possible to disable it, because, well, it _pretty much *is*_ your settings/passwords/etc.

It sounds like something might have caused some corruption somewhere along the line. Pop open a command prompt, and into it, type _chkdsk /F /R C:_ and hit enter - It'll say that the volume is locked and offer to scan on the next reboot; Say yes. Restart your computer and let it work its magic - Once it's done, it'll give you a short printout before continuing on to boot Windows. Pay careful attention to that; See if it says anything about bad sectors, and make a note of it. Anything over 0KB of bad sectors is a Bad Thing(TM), and normally means you'll be needing a new hard drive soon.

In addition, try burning a copy of Memtest86+ to a CD/DVD and boot from it. That should give you a good indication as to whether or not it might also be a RAM (memory) problem. If after a full "pass" or two you get errors, you'll need to replace your RAM (though be warned, while it picks up on the most glaring errors, you'd need to run it basically overnight (stress-test) to be absolutely, positively sure that there's nothing wrong with it).

Once all that's done, you should make sure there isn't any corruption in the Windows system files themselves; pop open a Command Prompt, and type _sfc /scannow_ and hit enter; You might need your Vista disc if it finds corrupt files.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> hurf durf de derp



Okay, what the hell does that have to do with anything? He didn't say anything about Macs and didn't ask for an opinion on Vista, just how to fix it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Okay, what the hell does that have to do with anything? He didn't say anything about Macs and didn't ask for an opinion on Vista, just how to fix it.



Yeah, and on that note, this issue can and will happen on Windows 2k and XP, too, so there's really no reason to drag "VISTA SUCKS" into it at all.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Okay, what the hell does that have to do with anything? He didn't say anything about Macs and didn't ask for an opinion on Vista, just how to fix it.



Some of what I did post does have truth behind it though.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> Some of what I did post does has truth behind it though.



Let's run through them:



> 1. Vista is not compatible with a lot of programs. *False/FUD; Vista runs the same programs as XP.*
> 2. Mac sucks. *Opinion.*
> 3. Ipod sucks. *Opinion.*
> 4. Vista contains a lot of web add-ons that slow your system down. *False; Vista doesn't come with "web addons". It does, however, come with things like UAC which can impact performance, but on a fast system things like SuperFetch allow it to launch applications faster than XP*
> ...



Mm.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

What? You put. "12. Linux has a few complaints about compatibly. *False. Hardware compatibility is still a huge issue for Linux."

And I stated that it DOES have a few complaints. Lol.
Notice the "*Linux has a few complaints"


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> What?"



The best you can come up with for derailing a thread with "EVERYTHING SUCKS" drivel is to make fun of me for glazing over an "a"? I'm kind of disappointed, really. Anyway, let's get this back on topic, shall we?


----------



## whiteskunk (Aug 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Dude.  That has nothing to do with anything, and furthermore, that's opinion.
> 
> Anyway, "interactive roaming" in this case I believe refers to your roaming profile - In other words, where Windows keeps all your settings. It's a part of Windows and without it, you wouldn't be able to really have any permanent settings. It's not possible to disable it, because, well, it _pretty much *is*_ your settings/passwords/etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you. You are a wonderful person to offer usable advice.

If you want a laugh. Here's what MTS (mod the sims) had to say on this same topic.


http://www.modthesims.info/showthread.php?t=361292


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 3, 2009)

whiteskunk said:


> Thank you. You are a wonderful person to offer usable advice.
> 
> If you want a laugh. Here's what MTS (mod the sims) had to say on this same topic.
> 
> ...





			
				ILoveGarbage said:
			
		

> Titanium powerbook G4 Gigabit EThernet.



I honestly don't know what to say about this, but I though I'd quote it here.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

whiteskunk said:


> Thank you. You are a wonderful person to offer usable advice.



No problem. There are a couple of other things you can try afterwards to be safe / if it doesn't pan out, one of which being doing a spyware scan with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and/or Spybot - Search & Destroy (be sure to update the definitions first). Usually stuff like this isn't caused by those things (I've seen profiles get nuked by really bad infections before, but it's not particularly common, and you'd definitely know something's up), so it's basically a safety/cleanup measure.

For the most part, though, your profile should still be intact. It's just a matter of making sure that the User Profile Service is running and figuring out why it's not if not (or why it's failing to load your profile, which is most likely because of corruption).



> If you want a laugh. Here's what MTS (mod the sims) had to say on this same topic.
> 
> http://www.modthesims.info/showthread.php?t=361292



Normally I don't point fingers and laugh at people over this sort of thing, but none of that is really even remotely helpful. 



> I honestly don't know what to say about this, but I though I'd quote it here.


Basically, someone bought a $2000 Mac notebook and doesn't want to get rid of it even though it's several generations old now and Apple's completely abandoned the sucker.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 3, 2009)

I SEE FANBOYS FIGHTING OVER OSs IN THIS THREAD. :O


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I SEE FANBOYS FIGHTING OVER OSs IN THIS THREAD. :O



WELCOME TO THE PARTY :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 3, 2009)

MY OS IS BETTER THAN YOUR OS BECAUSE IT SUITS ME BETTER. WANNA MAKE SOMETHING OF IT? :V


----------



## net-cat (Aug 4, 2009)

whiteskunk: Did you by any chance inherit your system from a business user? If you did, and you have Windows Vista Business or Windows Vista Ultimate, it may still be using a domain profile.

And... just to be clear. Are we talking about wireless passwords or everything on the system?

Note to the Mac/Linux fanboys: Shut the hell up nobody cares.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 4, 2009)

net-cat said:


> whiteskunk: Did you by any chance inherit your system from a business user? If you did, and you have Windows Vista Business or Windows Vista Ultimate, it may still be using a domain profile.



Very good point - if it is part of an Active Directory domain, you will have to remove it from the domain.  In 2000/XP, this was in System Properties->Computer Name->Change.  I don't use Vista or have much exposure to it, so not sure if it's in the same place.



net-cat said:


> Note to the Mac/Linux fanboys: Shut the hell up nobody cares.



*chuckles* Too bad I missed this thread when posted, but I think RuneFox sufficiently slapped the odd posts with a dose of sanity.


----------



## Hir (Aug 4, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Note to the Mac/Linux fanboys: Shut the hell up nobody cares.


To the rescue.

It annoys the fuck out of me when I ask for help/how to fix with something and they say "Get something better bla bla bla".


----------



## whiteskunk (Aug 4, 2009)

net-cat said:


> whiteskunk: Did you by any chance inherit your system from a business user? If you did, and you have Windows Vista Business or Windows Vista Ultimate, it may still be using a domain profile.
> 
> And... just to be clear. Are we talking about wireless passwords or everything on the system?
> 
> Note to the Mac/Linux fanboys: Shut the hell up nobody cares.



Uh no. I was using XP then became concerned that MS would eventually cease updates once Windows 7 hit the market. So I purchased the Vista Home Premium upgrade. Besides, XP was beginning to faulter (frequent crashes, slower response time, etc).


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 4, 2009)

whiteskunk said:


> Uh no. I was using XP then became concerned that MS would eventually cease updates once Windows 7 hit the market. So I purchased the Vista Home Premium upgrade. Besides, XP was beginning to faulter (frequent crashes, slower response time, etc).



XP security update support does not cease until April 2014.  Microsoft will not cease it any earlier, regardless of the release of Windows 7.  You might have been fine just to reinstall XP.  Getting Vista (if the 64 bit edition), however, will be of benefit to you if you take your machine past the 4 gigs of RAM mark (including the video card) which is a problem with 32-bit XP.  I think you're also entitled to a free upgrade to Windows 7 as a Vista user (see link to Microsoft's site).


----------



## Aurali (Aug 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> XP security update support does not cease until April 2014.  Microsoft will not cease it any earlier, regardless of the release of Windows 7.  You might have been fine just to reinstall XP.  Getting Vista (if the 64 bit edition), however, will be of benefit to you if you take your machine past the 4 gigs of RAM mark (including the video card) which is a problem with 32-bit XP.  I think you're also entitled to a free upgrade to Windows 7 as a Vista user (see link to Microsoft's site).



The upgrade to windows 7 is for new vista purchases, but If you have the chance to get windows 7. I STRONGLY recommend it. The OS is a dream. <3


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> The upgrade to windows 7 is for new vista purchases, but If you have the chance to get windows 7. I STRONGLY recommend it. The OS is a dream. <3



Semi-agreed - though it is a *much* more polished version of Vista than the original, bear in mind the Windows 7 has not yet been released, and that any version you run now is basically a release candidate or beta.  As to whether it's a "dream", is user opinion and preference.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Semi-agreed - though it is a *much* more polished version of Vista than the original, bear in mind the Windows 7 has not yet been released, and that any version you run now is basically a release candidate or beta.


*keeps my mouth shut*



> As to whether it's a "dream", is user opinion and preference.


True, though most people I've seen prefer it to Vista so *shrugs*


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> True, though most people I've seen prefer it to Vista so *shrugs*



Heh, I would hope so.  Vista compared to Windows 7 is rather like comparing Windows 95A to 95B - there are vast improvements to the latter, enough of which make it almost a different operating system.  In the case of Windows 7, Microsoft knew better than to refer to it as something like "Windows Vista Second Edition" or Vista B.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, I would hope so.  Vista compared to Windows 7 is rather like comparing Windows 95A to 95B - there are vast improvements to the latter, enough of which make it almost a different operating system.  In the case of Windows 7, Microsoft knew better than to refer to it as something like "Windows Vista Second Edition" or Vista B.



that and they can charge more money


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 4, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> First of all, Mac sucks.
> 
> Now that we got that out of the way, let's talk Vista and how much of a horrible running system it is.
> 
> ...




I used to use XP, then I got this for my birthday.

Vista is a beastly system and deserves respect. Sorry buddy, but I honestly think Vista is one of the best OS out there.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2009)

Coolcat33333 said:


> I used to use XP, then I got this for my birthday.
> 
> Vista is a beastly system and deserves respect. Sorry buddy, but I honestly think Vista is one of the best OS out there.



true, vista isnt bad. it just feels kinda complicated to me and maybe a little bloated...

but i love windows 7! using my netbook is so much more fun with it^^


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 4, 2009)

I sadly haven't had the chance to try out Windows 7.

And I will admit, it took me about a week to get used to Vista after XP, but I fell in love once I figured it out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2009)

Coolcat33333 said:


> I sadly haven't had the chance to try out Windows 7.
> 
> And I will admit, it took me about a week to get used to Vista after XP, but I fell in love once I figured it out.



you should if you get the chance^^ i mean, you can get the full OS for free and test it for a whole year.
i just splitted the partition of my netbook so that my XP installation isnt lost in the process, just in case something goes wrong  some programs didnt really work at all (norton 360 3.0 couldnt install its drivers and i had to install antivir, the touchpad driver is freezing sometimes so i had to remove it and use the default one, the KMPlayer cant associate the filetypes by itself, the latest version of the windows live messenger had to be set to XP compatibility mode so that i could install it, same for YIM and some other stuff). but after i figured all of that out the system runs very very smoothly^^


----------



## Shino (Aug 4, 2009)

*turns on strobes and siren and pulls the thread over to the side of the road*
  HEY! NO OS WARS WHILE DRIVING!

Ok, now that that's out of the way: despite the fact that this has already been said, it sounds like your computer's searching for a non-existant domain. The simple fix should be going into your System control panel (WinKey+Pause), clicking advanced system settings, clicking the Settings button under user profile, selecting your profile, and then clicking Change Type... Then just select Local profile instead of Roaming profile.

Once you've done that and OKed out of the User Profiles dialouge box, go to the Computer Name tab and click the Change box under workgroup. Then click the radio button next to Workgroup, then ok all of the open boxes and restart. Should be problem solved.

Oh, and for the record, Vista was good, 7 is awesome.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> 1. Vista is not compatible with a lot of programs. *False/FUD; Vista runs the same programs as XP.*
> 2. Mac sucks. *Opinion.*
> 3. Ipod sucks. *Opinion.*
> 4. Vista contains a lot of web add-ons that slow your system down. *False; Vista doesn't come with "web addons". It does, however, come with things like UAC which can impact performance, but on a fast system things like SuperFetch allow it to launch applications faster than XP*
> ...



I love you and your epic win pwnage <33


----------

